# D800 or D4 for HDR?



## rlcpamukale57 (Feb 29, 2012)

I know it's just a theoretical question until they get into our hands. But which camera do you think will do better post processing HDR, the D800 or D4? (and I'm not interested in in-camera HDR)
Thanks in advance...


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 29, 2012)

IMO, This isn't even worth fielding an answer until we get them in our hands.  I try not to engage in completely baseless speculation...

Sorry.


----------



## Bynx (Feb 29, 2012)

Since opinions are like rectums, everyone has one. In this case I will place my rectum on the line and say that the D4 will give the best results. How about an opinion on whether Im right or wrong? You each have a 50-50 chance of being right. Now are we any closer to the facts?

Silly question.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I'd have to guess that the D4's smaller file might make editing a little quicker and less demanding on the hardware....but who buys a D4 or a D800 just on it's HDR post editing ease?


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 29, 2012)

D4 just because I'm getting one.


----------



## rlcpamukale57 (Feb 29, 2012)

The question wasn't clear on my part. 
I meant the ease of the settings, options, etc., to get the images that you will want to take into post processing. I haven't heard much on how similar or different they are with that in mind.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 29, 2012)

It's probably safe to assume that the control layout of the D4 will be similar to the D3s and that of the D800 to the D700, however, as mentioned, it's rather speculative at this point.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 29, 2012)

I would say D4 since it has the higher frame rate.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 29, 2012)

I am getting the D800E, and I look forward to seeing how it does with HDR. I have a theory that the D800E is going to be great for HDR. My theory is this:

HDR is known to be soft and its possible that a big part of the softness is because HDR really brings out the flaws of an image. Since almost all digital cameras come with a AA filter that creates a softening effect to eliminate moire, HDR software really picks up this softness and magnifies it. I think with the new D800E which does not have this AA filter we might be able to get sharper HDR images straight out of the HDR software

my 2 cents


----------



## myshkin (Feb 29, 2012)

A couple more features that I know the D800 has but I am not sure if the D4 has

The D800/E has a dedicated button for bracketing. The D800/E has in camera HDR. It can take 2 shots upto 3 stops apart and blend thme in camera. Now you could take 2-3 HDR images and then run these in a HDR software. The DR you would cover doing this would be amazing


----------



## mistermonday (Feb 29, 2012)

myshkin said:


> I am getting the D800E, and I look forward to seeing how it does with HDR. I have a theory that the D800E is going to be great for HDR. My theory is this:
> 
> HDR is known to be soft and its possible that a big part of the softness is because HDR really brings out the flaws of an image. Since almost all digital cameras come with a AA filter that creates a softening effect to eliminate moire, HDR software really picks up this softness and magnifies it. I think with the new D800E which does not have this AA filter we might be able to get sharper HDR images straight out of the HDR software
> 
> my 2 cents



The resolution of the D800 is so much greater, its output without the E version, will look sharper than a D4 and it is unlikely that you will notice the difference between the D800 and the E version. The D800E does not eliminate the anti aliasing filter it just overlays another structure over to mitigate its effects. The D800E is brand new technology and you know what that usually means in the 1st model year.  The Moire effect for certain patterns and scenes will drive you mad and it will be much worse with HDR because you will need to eliminate the moire pattern prior to merge and tonemap. I'll be getting the regular D800. One disappointment I have is that Nikon reduced the # of auto bracket shots from 9 to 7.  And a note for HDR users, the 36 Megapixel image stacks will put a heavy load on your HDR s/w so you should test the program in advance to find out where it will choke.
Regards, Murray


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 29, 2012)

mistermonday said:


> myshkin said:
> 
> 
> > I am getting the D800E, and I look forward to seeing how it does with HDR. I have a theory that the D800E is going to be great for HDR. My theory is this:
> ...



There are many ways to sharpen an image so its tack sharp in photo shop. I hardly every worry about a picture being a little soft as I can fix that in photoshop.

In regards to the bracketed photos that blows. I was looking for information on that as a future camera and I would really like the 9..dang't NIKON! In regards to the resolution I agree
its going to take more processing power and ram to keep up with the huge files. Of course you could output to jpeg before importing into photomatix or PS as sometimes I do anyways to speed things up. Photomatix actually does converts RAW into JPEG in the import process from what i have read. But if you output to 16 bit tiff and process in photoshop I can only imagine the lag. I have a decent machine with the quad-core i7 processors and 8gig of ram sometimes I still see some lag on huge 16 bit files. Yikes!!!

Another thing to think about is nikon going to have to play catch up with their lenses? Will their current lenses be able capture the clarity that a 36mg sensor will produce???? Hhhmmm I wonder.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm not too worried about Moire and of course the D800 is going to be great,but for my needs I prefer the D800E. I have been waiting for a model like this for awhile that didn't cost 10k. They are using a filter system to cancel out the AA as you said but it will be the same as none at all. This likely was just more cost effective. I don't think this is some leap in technolgy and I have no worries of a lemon first batch.

Enjoy your D800 as I will enjoy my D800E


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm, according to Trey Ratcliff ala his suggestion to Tom Anderson, the D800 on a Tripod is going to produce the better quality image. Especially for big prints. Which makes a lot of sense. 

What's the tradeoff? The 36mp of the d800 is going to make handheld shots a lot more difficult to obtain optimal sharpness with such a sheer amount of pixels. But on a tripod, I'd have to agree the D800 will most likely conquer.


----------



## myshkin (Feb 29, 2012)

mistermonday this is off nikons website:

*Exposure Bracketing *
2 to 9 frames in steps of 1/3, 1/2, 2/3 or 1 EV


----------



## myshkin (Feb 29, 2012)

You should worry about softness in images. You can do almost anything in photoshop but the better you can get an image SOOC the better the image wil likely be and the cleaner the HDR will be



vipgraphx said:


> mistermonday said:
> 
> 
> > myshkin said:
> ...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 29, 2012)

myshkin said:


> You should worry about softness in images. You can do almost anything in photoshop but the better you can get an image SOOC the better the image wil likely be and the cleaner the HDR will be



Agreed. Do as much work in the camera as possible.


----------



## vipgraphx (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry my wording was not the best. Of course I want it as sharp as possible from the camera and always do what I can to produce sharp photos. The wording was that the d800e was going to be better for hdr for sharpness. HDR may make it soft but if you want it sharp thats where ps can fix all that.There are times when i have done handheld shots and do not worry, in day light or well lit areas of course because I can correct in ps.


----------



## ann (Mar 1, 2012)

how about the 14 stop range that is suppose to be on the D4?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 1, 2012)

I believe the D800 is rated for about 14 stops as well of DR. 

Bottomline both these cameras are going to be amazing for HDR and any other type of photography.

HDR shouldnt be the subject that makes your decision. 

YOu should ask yourself if you need really high ISO performance and fast FPS. If the answer is yes to these question then get the D4. If you don't really take advantage of ISO 6400 and 8 FPS then get the D800 and save yourself $3k


----------



## Bynx (Mar 1, 2012)

The only solution is to buy both cameras.


----------



## mistermonday (Mar 1, 2012)

myshkin said:


> I believe the D800 is rated for about 14 stops as well of DR.
> 
> Bottomline both these cameras are going to be amazing for HDR and any other type of photography.
> 
> ...



Well stated. That's pretty well how these cameras have been market tiered by Nikon. The D800/E is the solution for Studio, Architecture, Landscape work (large and slow). The D4 is probably the machine you want to take to sporting events or into a war zone (very light sensitive, very fast, and rugged).  
Regards, Murray


----------

